# Art deco bike ideas please



## loopybike (22 Sep 2018)

Hi

For those who don't know what I do, I build bodies for vintage cars. But I also make daft bicycles. I made the rocket sidecar and the stainless loopybike amungst others.

So I love art deco stuff, and have an itch to build another bike.

So I'm putting out an request for ideas. I love the Schwim type, but I want to go different. Any Google searches I do just show Schwims.
Areas for detail I guess would include chain guards, mudguards, lights, saddle and paint.

So, who can throw some ideas at me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Sep 2018)

Difficult to be specific but art deco on vehicles is all about streamlining, so fairings and flowing shapes. I'd say one of your previous builds was very much in that style: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/custom-bicycle-mud-gaurds.190204/

How about looking at some art deco motorbikes for inspiration?


----------



## loopybike (22 Sep 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> How about looking at some art deco motorbikes for inspiration?



Ah good call!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Sep 2018)

I think i've got a picture of an art deco bicycle in a book somewhere... I'll have a root.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2018)

Are you going for 'Art Deco' or an 'Arts & crafts' look ala Curly Hetchins.


----------



## loopybike (22 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Are you going for 'Art Deco' or an 'Arts & crafts' look ala Curly Hetchins.
> 
> 
> View attachment 431033



No, full art deco/punkdeco
I'm thinking streamlining, linear designs, cool lights, that sort of thing


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Sep 2018)

One of these please:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...BAgIEC8&biw=1280&bih=800#imgrc=ypAU1z9sMD_QFM:


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Sep 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> I think i've got a picture of an art deco bicycle in a book somewhere... I'll have a root.


found it... a streamlined prototype battery bike, 1946 so maybe a little late for art deco, but i think it's got some of the style...







also found this similar beast... it's got lights!
















[edit].... you might find inspiration from this beast too @loopybike ...
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1940s/1940s/1946-monark-silver-king-hextube-motorised-custom/


----------



## loopybike (22 Sep 2018)

Thanks @MontyVeda

I've seen/read about that bike and the designer before. Not sure I like the way it "flows" though. Interesting all the same.


----------



## loopybike (22 Sep 2018)

I was thinking of usi g "fat bike" wheels just so I can call it the "fart deco bike" lol


----------



## Wobbly John (22 Sep 2018)

You might find some inspiration on Rat Rod Bikes: https://www.ratrodbikes.com/


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Sep 2018)

loopybike said:


> Thanks @MontyVeda
> 
> I've seen/read about that bike and the designer before. Not sure I like the way it "flows" though. Interesting all the same.


it is a bit of an ugly duckling... definitely needs some work to make it beautiful.


----------



## loopybike (22 Sep 2018)

Wobbly John said:


> You might find some inspiration on Rat Rod Bikes: https://www.ratrodbikes.com/



Funny you mentioned that site.... 

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/art-deco-bike-ideas-please.107460/


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Sep 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> found it... a streamlined prototype battery bike, 1946 so maybe a little late for art deco, but i think it's got some of the style...
> 
> View attachment 431038
> 
> ...



They are so hideous,yet so wonderful!


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Sep 2018)

this is probably more streamlined than it is art deco... but i like its curves.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> this is probably more streamlined than it is art deco... but i like its curves.
> 
> View attachment 431628
> 
> ...


Oh aye. I can see going up Pendle Hill on that!  Still looks crazily hideous yet wonderful though!

Edit...Pendle Hill? Pfft! How's about The Trough Of Bowland?


----------



## Chris S (25 Sep 2018)

How about a chainguard like this?


----------



## loopybike (25 Sep 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> this is probably more streamlined than it is art deco... but i like its curves.
> 
> View attachment 431628
> 
> ...



The guy I made the sidecar for asked me do make one of these...... I said no! Lol 
Too much work just to give away, I'd want it for myself!


----------



## loopybike (25 Sep 2018)

Chris S said:


> How about a chainguard like this?
> 
> View attachment 431651


That's fancy!


----------



## Tilley (25 Sep 2018)

Ever thought about making a velomobile, you could then combine the car and bike skills.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/RCPy0d2KRSc


----------



## ozboz (25 Sep 2018)




----------



## Dave 123 (25 Sep 2018)

Buildings 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...VjdfdAhWkK8AKHZHUBcgQ_AUIESgB&biw=768&bih=931

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...3jdfdAhXFfMAKHZmdDxQQ_AUIESgB&biw=768&bih=931


You could take inspiration for your finish from here

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...rjNfdAhXkCcAKHbaoCVQQ_AUIESgB&biw=768&bih=931


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Sep 2018)

I was watching american pickers the other day and schwinn bikes came up . They found the tank and explained that the cool kids used to remover the tanks to make the bikes lighter and faster . Just sayin .


----------



## loopybike (26 Sep 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> I was watching american pickers the other day and schwinn bikes came up . They found the tank and explained that the cool kids used to remover the tanks to make the bikes lighter and faster . Just sayin .
> 
> View attachment 431735



I've never really understood why those bicycles have tanks. To me it just says "I wanted a motorbike but couldn't afford one so I've made by bicycle look like one" ....
I suppose its a good place to fit a light.


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Sep 2018)

loopybike said:


> I've never really understood why those bicycles have tanks. To me it just says "I wanted a motorbike but couldn't afford one so I've made by bicycle look like one" ....
> I suppose its a good place to fit a light.


Built for kids i guess or those that couldn't afford a motor bike .


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2018)

I reckon some sort of skirt guard is in order... 






...plenty of scope for some overt art deco styling there.


----------



## Ascent (27 Sep 2018)

Ok, they're motorbikes really but I love the styling of these things. The art deco look i think is wonderful.


----------



## k_green (27 Sep 2018)

i'd love to see you do a steampunk bike, your stuff is amazing!


----------



## loopybike (27 Sep 2018)

k_green said:


> i'd love to see you do a steampunk bike, your stuff is amazing!



Ha ha if I did a steam punk bike it would be electric with massive, exposed brass drive gears..... With glowing valves and everything ! Lol
Maybe next time!

(I did make an electric bike years ago before the kits were available. It was for the girlfriend, she only tried it once, the whole neighbourhood could hear her screams... .. . It went more than 15mph...... Lol


----------



## Ice2911 (27 Sep 2018)

Saw this in Holland last week, an e bike and the guy had covered lots of miles that day as we saw him on our journey a couple of times. It was turning heads at the ferry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2018)

From the web.


----------



## Threevok (28 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 431953
> View attachment 431954
> 
> From the web.



I love the idea of this - it would fit perfect on my Single Speed.


----------



## loopybike (28 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 431953
> View attachment 431954
> 
> From the web.


You're just being silly now


----------



## Ascent (28 Sep 2018)

Ok, it's a four wheeler but it's pedal powered and from the late thirties/early forties.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2018)

Threevok said:


> I love the idea of this - it would fit perfect on my Single Speed.


With steam punk, I should think Art Nouveau should be more the sort of thing for it. Art Nouveau bicycles also seem to be attractive, and details could be made to personalize.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Sep 2018)

Ascent said:


> Ok, it's a four wheeler but it's pedal powered and from the late thirties/early forties.
> View attachment 432027


Perfect for the commute.


----------



## Alan O (29 Sep 2018)

Ascent said:


> Ok, it's a four wheeler but it's pedal powered and from the late thirties/early forties.
> View attachment 432027


I particularly like the bowler helmets they wore in those days.


----------



## loopybike (30 Sep 2018)

I think I may have found the ideal project bike. Problem is its a little pricy and frustratingly the seller isn't replying to my request to view it...... 
Keep your fi gers crossed for me


----------



## loopybike (30 Sep 2018)

Going to look at it on Thursday.....


----------



## loopybike (4 Oct 2018)

And so the project begins. 






It's a dutch Sparta. It has a nice chain guard..... Going in the bin
A nice coat guard...... Going in the bin
Very solid mudguards.... . Yep going in the bin! 

But it also has drum brakes front and rear as well as 3 speed hub gears. 

I'll start a separate build thread if anyone is interested


----------



## Alan O (4 Oct 2018)

loopybike said:


> I'll start a separate build thread if anyone is interested


Yes please


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> Yes please



+1


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2018)

+2!!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2018)

Ascent said:


> Ok, it's a four wheeler but it's pedal powered and from the late thirties/early forties.
> View attachment 432027


Wouldn't the recoil make him go backwards ?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Wouldn't the recoil make him go backwards ?


Maybe it was for the Italian army.


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Wouldn't the recoil make him go backwards ?


Heard a story years ago about a member of the Outlaws bolting a sawn-off shotgun to his motorbike - when he fired it he blew his forks off! Possibly apocryphal but.....


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> Heard a story years ago about a member of the Outlaws bolting a sawn-off shotgun to his motorbike - when he fired it he blew his forks off! Possibly apocryphal but.....



 Bunch of 'Winkers' (misprint)


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Oct 2018)

I know these are an Express moped but it always reminds me of art deco. Maybe you can take inspiration from it.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Oct 2018)




----------



## CopperBrompton (6 Oct 2018)

+3 on the build thread, please link it here.


----------



## loopybike (8 Oct 2018)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-art-deco-bicycle-build.241146/#post-5404745


----------

